
Ask HN: Good online issue tracker with CLI - TokenDiversity
HN, is there an online issue tracker with a good CLI around the issue API? I&#x27;ve been using bugs-everywhere for my own repos but I&#x27;m not very satisfied with it, I can&#x27;t place a finger on why. I want to be able to create&#x2F;list&#x2F;tag&#x2F;delete issues from the command line. I know both bitbucket and gitlab offer APIs but I wonder if they have a nice usable wrapper around it?
======
jobvandervoort
We don't maintain our own, but there are a number of GitLab API CLI tools and
wrappers. Have a look here: [https://about.gitlab.com/applications/#cli-
clients](https://about.gitlab.com/applications/#cli-clients)

------
fundamental
Taiga has a pretty nice looking command line client for their issue tracking
[https://github.com/taigaio/taiga-ncurses](https://github.com/taigaio/taiga-
ncurses)

------
xyzxyz998
Not what you're asking but something similar to BE:
[https://github.com/travisb-ca/nitpick](https://github.com/travisb-ca/nitpick)

Also, your be usage experience may depend on how you're using it. In-
branch/separate-branch/without-vcs? As a single user, I use it outside vcs and
am reasonably happy with it.

~~~
TokenDiversity
That probably may have been it. I was using it inside a separate branch but
didn't like the workflow where i'd commit after every change. I don't want to
commit unless I'm trying to make a backup.

I'm going to go the off-repo route now.

